# Diamond Doves eggs not hatching - help!



## seesaw91 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello

We have 2 diamond doves which we got approximately a year ago. We 'rescued' them from a pet shop where the male was in very bad condition. (missing large patches of feathers on his back and underneath his wings, no tail, very small).

They start mating and laying around November last year, however they haven't had a successful clutch. We have candled the eggs and some of them are definitely infertile.

In the past few months he seems to be getting very impatient with her and will pull out her feathers and attack her a lot in the run up to her laying the next clutch of eggs. 

We also moved to a new properly at the end of march and are no longer able to let them out for long periods every day as the ceilings are very high and we cannot get them back. (They are not tame and quite nervous sometimes.)

We don't know what to do and are considering selling them to a more experienced bird keeper. Please help!


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello seems there may be fertility issues. Where all of the eggs infertile? My diamonds are out all day and go back into the cage for food and water. You need to train your birds so they know that food and water is in the cage. My birds stay out all the time even at night only going in for food and water. I just made some perches for them to sleep on a cd rack.


----------



## tomtoms22 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi i have a problem with my diamond doves, all my hen doves have died one by one, the cock birds are all fit and healthy they all eat the same food, i bought all my hens from the same breeder, when i told him about the hen doves dieing he said he didn't know why that was happining, my doves all in pairs nested but there was never any eggs in the nest, but now i have lost all my hen doves, i wont buy any more from that breeder, dose anyone know what was wrong with them, I have a learning disabillity so hope i have done thes the right way, i have kept birds for years and never had a problem like this, it took me a long time to find the doves i have and i was so looking forward to wee chicks
Thanks
Tom


----------

